# Taekwondo in central / mid levels?



## addster (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi, 

Just moved to HK and trying to look for a good taekwondo school in central / mid levels area. Anyone know of any good Taekwondo school for adults? or any martial arts school you deemed good? 

Thanks!


----------

